# Bear Encounter



## OURv (Dec 18, 2016)

*Bear Encounter*








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

